# Best Mexico City hotel



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, Folks: I think I'm coming to Mexico City to visit and to get a bit of a sense of how I would feel retiring there. I'll probably be in town for a little over a week. I'm going the usual online routes to book flights and search out hotels, including sites like TripAdvisor for hotel reviews. But I'm very curious about what hotels - near the city center - you might personally recommend, either for quality, price, or both. Thank you.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I suggest the Hotel Catedral just off the Zocalo right in the center of the city. Good quality and price as far as I´m concerned but I know nothing about your fiinancial guidelines. We liive in Guadalajara and Chiapas and often stay there upon our frequent visits to the city.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I've stayed at the Hotel Riazor twice. I do not know much about Mexico City so I could not tell you how close or far it is from the city center, but I am sure you can Google it. It is a very nice, very clean hotel with outstanding service.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

What sold you on Mexico City? The traffic there is terrible. Hotel One is nice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> What sold you on Mexico City? The traffic there is terrible. Hotel One is nice.


I have lived in Mexico City over 8 years, and I can tell you it is a wonderful place to live if you're retired and don't have to drive or use public transportation during the rush hours. Have you ever lived here, Andreas?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> I suggest the Hotel Catedral just off the Zocalo right in the center of the city. Good quality and price as far as I´m concerned but I know nothing about your fiinancial guidelines. We liive in Guadalajara and Chiapas and often stay there upon our frequent visits to the city.


I second the Hotel Catedral, and, like Hound Dog, I don't know what your budget is, nor your requirements in good hotel. If you are just interested in a place to sleep and shower or whatever leisure activity comes to mind, I can suggest some much less expensive hotels.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I have lived in Mexico City over 8 years, and I can tell you it is a wonderful place to live if you're retired and don't have to drive or use public transportation during the rush hours. Have you ever lived here, Andreas?


The majority of my wife's family live there so I have spent time there. Even in the states I never cared for a big city and to me Mexico City was like Houston on steroids. To each his own though. Some people don't mind the noise.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> The majority of my wife's family live there so I have spent time there. Even in the states I never cared for a big city and to me Mexico City was like Houston on steroids. To each his own though. Some people don't mind the noise.


I love living in huge urban centers like Mexico City - I call it La Gran Manzana Mexicana! The secret to maintaining your peace of mind is to find a quiet corner of the city to live in. I live right in the heart of the metropolis, but on a small street and in an apartment that doesn't open out on the street, so it's pretty quiet most of the time.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

When we visited Oaxaca recently I was very aware of car horns, car alarms, sirens, etc.

I guess I have become spoiled. All we hear is our rooster and my burro at times. 

In Mexico City it was the city noise plus jets. But I am glad you have found a pleasant spot. I always said that I wouldn't live in Houston for love or money. People actually have killed each other over a parking spot.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Try Gran Hotel Ciudad de México


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> When we visited Oaxaca recently I was very aware of car horns, car alarms, sirens, etc.
> 
> I guess I have become spoiled. All we hear is our rooster and my burro at times.
> 
> In Mexico City it was the city noise plus jets. But I am glad you have found a pleasant spot. I always said that I wouldn't live in Houston for love or money. People actually have killed each other over a parking spot.


For its size, I have always found Oaxaca to be a rather noisy city.

Since I live on the top floor of my building, where the neighbors keep some of their house plants, in the morning I often the chirping of birds. No roosters, though!

Apart from not needing to travel during Mexico City's various rush hours, my life is enjoyable because I don't have a car and thus no need to fight over parking spaces.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Try Gran Hotel Ciudad de México


Isn't that a rather expensive place to stay?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Isn't that a rather expensive place to stay?


I don't know how much they want to spend, but the thread says BEST MEXICO CITY HOTEL
that one is nice and near Zocalo


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting all this talk of noisy cities versus peaceful boonies. For years we lived on Russian Hill overlooking San Fancisco's Chinatown with its incessant noise and frenetic activity at all hours and then we moved to the nearby backwoods of a mountainside pine forest in rural Sonoma County. Godawmighty was it quiet in those secluded woods. After a while you could discern a butterfly's fart from that of a moth. I grew to hate that silence so profound you could hear your blood passing your ears. 

When we informed friends we were retiring to Mexico, they often objected that it might prove noisy. Well, that turned out to be something of an exaggeration so we'll stay for the duration.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't know how much they want to spend, but the thread says BEST MEXICO CITY HOTEL
> that one is nice and near Zocalo


That's true, but sometimes best doesn't mean most expensive.  Anyway, it is a very famous hotel and has a gorgeous Art Nouveau lobby, which I've visited once or twice.


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, All: I haven't fixed a budget for a hotel, but I'm not staying long this trip, so am thinking that I might splurge a bit for once. Hotel Catedral and Gran Hotel Ciudad de México sound great. Though the reviews are terrific, Hotel Riazor sounds as though it's nearer the airport than the city center? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zaphod said:


> Hi, All: I haven't fixed a budget for a hotel, but I'm not staying long this trip, so am thinking that I might splurge a bit for once. Hotel Catedral and Gran Hotel Ciudad de México sound great. Though the reviews are terrific, Hotel Riazor sounds as though it's nearer the airport than the city center? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


According to Google, the Hotel Riazor is 5 kilometers from the airport, making it not a great place to stay if you want to explore the city center on foot.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Hotel Cathedral get one of the rooms on the terrasse on the 7th floor I believe, it is not noisy up there or get an inside room and it is not noisy. If you get a room on the street it can be a little noisy although the insulation is pretty good. I was raised in Paris so I am very accustomed to street noise and it does not bother me so I may not be the best person to speak to about street noise but I think you would be ok there.
It also was remodelled maybe within the last couple of years and it is nice, not high luxury but I keep going back to this hotel where I know all the help and I find it very comfortable.


----------



## gleeruss (Sep 3, 2012)

We recommend Hotel Maria Cristina. Near Zona Rosa. Quick hop to downtown. Old but charming. Reasonable, with great quiet garden for an afternoon margarita.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When someone asks for the best hotel in Mexico City I think Hotel Majestic on the Zocolo and even rooftop dinning overlooking the Zocolo....Many nice memories there, if the OP wants a splurge night...

:: Hotel Majestic - Best Western - México Centro Histórico[room_1]/12/


----------

